# Windows 7 RASPPPOE.sys



## HiddenTalent

So tonight I merged my desktop from XP Pro over to 7. 

I go to activate Windows and become familiar with the RASPPPOE problem. 

I manage to take ownership back of everything, fix the permissions for everything, get a new RASPPPOE.sys file from the various download places, even try it from my xp laptop. 

I replaced the original like many places say to.

I still get the error.

I'm losing patience.

How do I fix this?

Thanks.


----------



## johnb35

What do you mean by merged?  You know you have to do a fresh install from XP to W7 right?


----------



## HiddenTalent

Yes, I did a fresh installation.


----------

